# Pedigree Generator-Not SitStay



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So I like sit stay but I always seem to have a problem getting it posted to the web, so this site is for the Patterdale registry BUT you can generate the pedigree for any breed and it will produce an html code for you to post to your myspace or whatever, It works great.

International Patterdale Breeders Association


----------

